# A harness that doesn't rub?



## Pupcakes

Hey everyone,

Just a quickie! I was wondering what harnesses are good for not rubbing under a dogs armpits?

I have my 2 on "no-pull" harnesses atm, which to be honest, didnt make much change in regards to pulling. I didnt expect them to be magic cure-alls but, they just did nothing.

Anyway, since putting on their Thundershirts I noticed under their armpits, they have very bright red sore skin. I took off their TSs to let their arms heal up,didnt put them on for a couple of walks, but today their armpits are still very sore and bright red!

So I can only assume its the harness doing this although I've had these harnesses for over half a year, always use them and never had a problem previous.

I dont mind the price, as my 2 are walked on flexis/harnesses so they would have to be 100% comfy as its what they wear when on field walks.

Anyway, I wont be using them again, so can anyone reccomend a good dog harness for my 2? I was looking at the Ezy dog harnesses ,anything that will help with the pulling would be a bonus.

Cheers 

xxx


----------



## Cleo38

I have found the Julius K9 harness is fantastic. It sits well, doesn't rub & looks great

This is Roxy in hers (I bought the side panels that read Drama Queen as I though they were very her!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Xtra dog harnesses look totally fleece lined if you want to have a look at those. Havent got personal experience but saw them in my dog mag and they may be what you are after.

Home


----------



## Pupcakes

Thanks for the replies guys!

I'll go check them out! Roxy looks lovely in her harness! I should get that one for Charlie!

xxx


----------



## Cleo38

Pupcakes said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> I'll go check them out! Roxy looks lovely in her harness! I should get that one for Charlie!
> 
> xxx


LOL, I did want Crazy Bitch!!

They do different panels on amazon- Toby is going to have Couch Potato or Super Fly Guy 

But apart from the novelty factor they are good harnesses. They are also good in that they have a handly on the back which may come in handy if I ever need to haul Roxy from the river she loves to swim


----------



## missnaomi

I would second the Julius K9 or Doxlock - they are both pretty similar (I have one of each). Ferplast Ergo (from Amazon) and Hurtta ones (if you get a good fit) are good too.

I used to have a no pull harness for Ringo, but as they work by putting pressure in the armpits and Ringo didn't seem to let this stop him...I stopped using it cos I was worried about the armpits...

Naomi xx


----------



## lemmsy

Doggames harness. Either standard or perfect fit (I have a dog on one of each). I prefer the ones with the extra D-ring at the chest.

I also like Hurta harnesses or anything with a handle on the back (much nicer than grabbing a dog by it's collar):
Hurtta Padded Harness Dog Harnesses for Sale

Also use one of these (like the handle on it):
Comfort Harness (reflective) at Canine Concepts


----------



## Dober

I like the Xtra dog ones which Sled dog linked too  They're really comfy and the front clip is good for pullers. If you're going to Crufts, they tend to have a stall there and I think they might have show offers.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Dober said:


> I like the Xtra dog ones which Sled dog linked too  They're really comfy and the front clip is good for pullers. If you're going to Crufts, they tend to have a stall there and I think they might have show offers.


The do in deed Hall 1, stand 125 to be precise

So do dog games which are also fleece Lined too, They are Hall 5 stand 174.

So any one going can have a look at both and see what they think, in fact there will be so many collar, lead, harnesses etc you will probably end up totally confused.:001_unsure:


----------



## Dober

Sled dog hotel said:


> TSo any one going can have a look at both and see what they think, in fact there will be so many collar, lead, harnesses etc you will probably end up totally confused.:001_unsure:


Ahaha, confused and coming home with 20 bags full of collars and harness'! :blushing:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Dober said:


> Ahaha, confused and coming home with 20 bags full of collars and harness'! :blushing:


Ha Ha inadvertently you usually find something you like or want, buy it then find something else you like even more or its even better!!:001_unsure:


----------



## LexiLou2

Argh don't say that I'm going to crufts and hoping to buy harnesses but I'm already confused and I'm not there yet!!!! :001_unsure:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

LexiLou2 said:


> Argh don't say that I'm going to crufts and hoping to buy harnesses but I'm already confused and I'm not there yet!!!! :001_unsure:


Whatever you do wear sensible shoes or else your feet will hurt like hell.


----------



## LexiLou2

Sled dog hotel said:


> Whatever you do wear sensible shoes or else your feet will hurt like hell.


So leave the 4" stilletos at home then??


----------



## Sled dog hotel

LexiLou2 said:


> So leave the 4" stilletos at home then??


Wasnt sure if you had been before, if you havent its a lot of walking and can really get busy too, and your feet do suffer. You do get numptys in heels though


----------



## LexiLou2

Sled dog hotel said:


> Wasnt sure if you had been before, if you havent its a lot of walking and can really get busy too, and your feet do suffer. You do get numptys in heels though


No not been before but was planning on my trainers.....my most well worn and comfortable shoes are my dog walking wellies but might look a little daft.

Am very excited, have all the dogs measurements written on a piece of paper, even measured their leg length.........not sure why, just in case.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

LexiLou2 said:


> No not been before but was planning on my trainers.....my most well worn and comfortable shoes are my dog walking wellies but might look a little daft.
> 
> Am very excited, have all the dogs measurements written on a piece of paper, even measured their leg length.........not sure why, just in case.


It can be a tiring day, but you will love it its very enjoyable.


----------



## terencesmum

Sled dog hotel said:


> It can be a tiring day, but you will love it its very enjoyable.


Guess who the muppet is that will drive her home after her long tiring day of shopping and perving at lovely doggies??? Muggins here. :lol:


----------



## hazel pritchard

Any ideas please for a soft harness for my dog but it cant be one that goes on the neck, due to a neck problem she cant wear a collar, have got her an ancol step in harness which is good as it does not go on neck but its started to rub under her armpits and the way its made i cant put anything on it,like sheepskin or fleece to stop the rubbing


----------



## Fleur

hazel pritchard said:


> Any ideas please for a soft harness for my dog but it cant be one that goes on the neck, due to a neck problem she cant wear a collar, have got her an ancol step in harness which is good as it does not go on neck but its started to rub under her armpits and the way its made i cant put anything on it,like sheepskin or fleece to stop the rubbing


would this be any good - it is fleece lined so is very soft and has buckles on both the front and back sections so no need to slip over the head

Front clip harness - Perfect Fit Harness


----------



## tinaK

I second the perfect fit harness. A lovely soft harness


----------



## hazel pritchard

Thanks just looked at it but it looks very much like the 1 she has, part of the problem is she is a Lurcher so has a deep chest,because of this the straps look like they would still go to close to her armpits, the 1 she has now she is wearing over a soft coat and today have noticed red marks around her armpits, shes not allowed to wear a collar or anything on her neck as recently had a major bleed into her neck muscles, lots of vets visits and turns out she had a blood clotting problem, so her neck needs time to recover,


----------



## Fleur

hazel pritchard said:


> Thanks just looked at it but it looks very much like the 1 she has, part of the problem is she is a Lurcher so has a deep chest,because of this the straps look like they would still go to close to her armpits, the 1 she has now she is wearing over a soft coat and today have noticed red marks around her armpits, shes not allowed to wear a collar or anything on her neck as recently had a major bleed into her neck muscles, lots of vets visits and turns out she had a blood clotting problem, so her neck needs time to recover,


the fleece lined harnesses were the only ones that didn't rub my boy every other type always rubbed him under the armpits.
With the perfect fit you buy different size pieces to make a Harness that is the right size/shape for your dog - it might be worth taking her measurements and giving them a ring and see what they advise.
Otherwise you could get a made to measure harness - there are a couple of harness makers on here, you could check out Indidog's website 20mm Harnesses


----------



## Geolgrad

I can recommend the Red Dingo Plain Harness very highly. I've had huge trouble finding harness that sit far enough back not to rub arm pits (xtradog harness rubbed Nyx raw and scabby as the fleece bit rotates) but chest piece low enough not to choke Hera (wide chest long soft throat).
Red Dingo harness are great as they adjust at the neck chest and tummy! I say the plain are the best as they webbing is very soft too. 
I have them both on the widest neck settings and the tightest chest strap (this stops the neck piece slipping up and choking when they pull.

Amazon sell select colours very cheap, up to 60% off rrp, each week (seems to change each sunday - currently waiting for a blue and a pink one ) 
Amazon.co.uk: Red Dingo - Harnesses / Collars, Harnesses & Leads: Pet Supplies Store


----------

